
DevExtreme 17.1.3 Released New TreeList Widget, DataGrid Enhancements, and More - ch3
https://github.com/DevExpress/DevExtreme/releases/tag/17.1.3
======
jslover2017
[https://github.com/DevExpress/DevExtreme](https://github.com/DevExpress/DevExtreme)
claims 'Voted the best cross-platform component suite ...'

Voted by whom?

~~~
Astartes
Visual Studio Magazine - Reader's Choice. They have corresponding badges on
the website's main page:
[https://js.devexpress.com/](https://js.devexpress.com/)

------
igorgrom
Awesome! I was looking for such widget as a TreeList.

